# Stripped avionics pins



## P_CARROLL (Apr 8, 2008)

Attached are the pics of 16lbs of avionics pins lookslike when its stripped.All thats left is the gold plating. Should yield abt 45-48 grams of pure gold.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great!

What did use use to strip them. AP?


----------



## P_CARROLL (Apr 8, 2008)

Straight hydrochloric heated in a crock pot and a beaker. see this thread
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=645&highlight=


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 8, 2008)

Any treatment of the fumes or do you just stay away while it's bubbling?


----------



## P_CARROLL (Apr 8, 2008)

Done outside always in the back yard. When dumoing chemicals into a bucket I use a box fan to keep the fumes down.


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2008)

How long did you cook the pins? I am trying (as shown in your picture) of heating in a pot with silica sand. it is working great.

Thanks....Jack


----------

